# northeast snow



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just saw this on the map it looks like south western ct could get 6 inches :yow!: :bluebounc purplebou


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Wanna push about 3" up to southern NH? :waving:


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I want a new amplifier, let it snow!


----------



## Ronslawncare07 (Feb 21, 2007)

Rhode Islands getin like a half inch a snow plow some snow for me boys lol


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Northern, CT. - another bust....:crying: Catch up on some more


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

This can all change big time if that low shift about 50 miles north, then everyone up to central NH will be in some. They are saying heavy rain for next weekend. This might be our last chance.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Bring on spring - enough cold weather with no snow - make some money finally...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Same ***** Different Day*

Same old thing for boston, perhaps a dusting. Bring on spring & lay this winter to rest for pete's sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :realmad:


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got 6" of snow in my backyard.
The forecast was for rain and/or freezing rain all day. 

Surprise!!!


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Once again :realmad: NJ......Here in Oceant County we have a total snowfall of 3.1" this entire year.......IT sucks to be us.


----------



## iplowmore154 (Feb 15, 2007)

its falling pretty good here in Chester County. Been snowing since about 2 and we got about a 1/2 inch


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We've been really lucky here. I swear we are the Mass. goldmine. I think we have had around 15" for the whole season and for this year, I consider that good. Bring on spring!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Mow It All;377623 said:


> Once again :realmad: NJ......Here in Oceant County we have a total snowfall of 3.1" this entire year.......IT sucks to be us.


i will keep saying its corzine`s fault i hate that mofo   :realmad:


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Whhat is this stuff you guys keep talking about.....SNOW?? are you hungry and forgot you actually wanted a SNOW CONE......cause thats all we get enough for in NJ!!!!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Sweet!!! 
I just saw the updated forecast. Looks like I am in the lucky 24" plus zone. Lucky me!!!!!!

Poor First Time Out....it stops at 190.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

it is actualy snowing outside  weird **** i guess 

truck have 1/4 tank in it plow and lights are off even my snow gear is in the lundry  this is a sign for a foot of snow


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ThisIsMe;377711 said:


> Sweet!!!
> I just saw the updated forecast. Looks like I am in the lucky 24" plus zone. Lucky me!!!!!!
> 
> Poor First Time Out....it stops at 190.


Crap, I gotta move! I've got about 24" of mud, but that is it. It looks like we'll get some flurries, but that is it. Oh well, maybe next year. I'm ready for 77 degrees, sunny, and dry!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like they are guessing about 3-5'' of powder for my area. God I hope they are right.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

First Time Out;377720 said:


> Crap, I gotta move! I've got about 24" of mud, but that is it. It looks like we'll get some flurries, but that is it. Oh well, maybe next year. I'm ready for 77 degrees, sunny, and dry!


Not much but 12 miles away and we still got about 12" of snow on the ground. Made for good sledding today.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Im stuck in UMass for classes so i cant come home to NJ to make money :crying:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

kemmer;377822 said:


> Im stuck in UMass for classes so i cant come home to NJ to make money :crying:


where in NJ i will do all your accounts for you


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ThisIsMe;377783 said:


> Not much but 12 miles away and we still got about 12" of snow on the ground. Made for good sledding today.


We only have about 5" left. It is heavy and wet during the day and then freezes solid over night. It was about 45 here today. My piles are still hanging in there except for the ones in the direct sun. The local news is now saying 1-3" for tomorrow, but I don;t believe them at all. I bet we don't get a dusting.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

*NJ snowwww*

its snow over in dumont nj

about an inch and half already and its been snowing for about an hour or so

looking forward to plowin some snow tomorrowwwwwwxysport


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

hey newplower, im in haworth, i did the food basics last storm, lucky you getting to plow, i decided not to come home from school :realmad: stupid me


----------



## Ronslawncare07 (Feb 21, 2007)

*spring here YET*

well the only thing we have pushed was a small ice storm a couple weeks ago an it sucked an there callin tommrow for a inch of snow so yup im ready for spring to start makin reall money again


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats what it said the other day and we got a dusting


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

blk90s13;377827 said:


> where in NJ i will do all your accounts for you


lol sorry im a sub now so he has guys to cover, but i do alota dmvs and super markets like a&p,s


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

kemmer;377872 said:


> lol sorry im a sub now so he has guys to cover, but i do alota dmvs and super markets like a&p,s


thats cool i wanted to help ya know

you are not missing on much trust me there is like an inch out here thats about it


----------



## MRNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

*nyc where finally pushing*

got three inches on LI and two in NYC as of 1200am


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

They are saying central Jersey is to get 2-5. That's fine by me.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

blk90s13;377878 said:


> thats cool i wanted to help ya know
> 
> you are not missing on much trust me there is like an inch out here thats about it


i gotcha, thanks, have fun plowing while im in my dorm room doing nothign :crying: lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We got around an inch here. They are saying another 2-3" tonight.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

good i hope we get more


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

About 3 inches on the Cape by the bridges. At last the rust is off the cutting edge!!:redbounce


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

we got another good 4-6 in 3 hours and they didnt even say it till after it started snowing. 

im tired of plowing this year, trucks always breaking or drivers quiting. I want it over


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

We got the biggest storm so far this year!!! We got 2 whole inches. I plowed all my commercials this morning and a few residentials this afternoon. What an awesome year. NOTTTT.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

kemmer;377892 said:


> i gotcha, thanks, have fun plowing while im in my dorm room doing nothign :crying: lol


i didnt even bother mounting my plow by the time it was all said and done it was already melting away


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

sorry, i heard my guys had 4-6" at most of the lots


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Well almost an inch fell on the ground today maybe more tonight. 

Wonder what the end of the week will bring us... sure wish some serious snow would hit this area like so many of the states west of us, thay are constantly being slammed and are about to be burried even deeper this week.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We ended up getting nothing last night. I'm going to say the season is over, but I'll keep everything ready until mid March, just in case. Looks like it is going to warm up and really rain this weekend. Bring on mud season! Now I gotta get working on my 4 wheeler!:realmad:


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

kemmer;377872 said:


> lol sorry im a sub now so he has guys to cover, but i do alota dmvs and super markets like a&p,s


There are still A & P's around ?
I worked for them starting when I was 16 , till after I got out of the USCG and got a real job .
Bob


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think central and western MA along with everywhere north has to be careful with this next storm. They are now saying that 50 miles inland from the coast is going to be almost all snow. It is going to be WET and HEAVY. Everyone should keep an eye on this and not let it pile up too much because it will be hard on those transmissions.:realmad:


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

First Time Out;379148 said:


> I think central and western MA along with everywhere north has to be careful with this next storm. They are now saying that 50 miles inland from the coast is going to be almost all snow. It is going to be WET and HEAVY. Everyone should keep an eye on this and not let it pile up too much because it will be hard on those transmissions.:realmad:


I love these storms. They always end up in big snow for me. Fingers crossed here.


----------

